# Fall Clean Out



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am convinced now that I did the right thing by selling out. But now I'm even questioning having kept my oldies. 

I started on an 8 by 4 area and that's as far as I got. That leaves a huge area still needing to be cleaned out. It doesn't help that I have an issue with rhomboid muscles in my back, got the ice pack on them now. 

The only reason my stubbornness didn't win is that it is trying to rain. 

Next is a Robaxin and calling the neighbor to see if one of his grandkids can come down here to finish this thing up.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Call the neighbor... Best choice ever!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kids are great and less expensive. Robaxin is a good med. My friend's horse is on it. If you need to, just do small amounts at atime. Why would you question keeping some of your silkies?


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Hope you get to feeling better soon, painful muscles are no fun at all.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

I need to get after mine ,also get it winterized before the first frost. Problem is we have had nothing but solid rain for a week now and the forecast shows 4-5 days more due to the new tropical storm coming towards the Carolinas now. Ground is saturated,..I have a big section of a large Silver Maple over beside the coop that came down in the storm Sunday nite laying on the ground...luckily it missed the coop. Its to wet to get the jeep back there to pull it out without doing much damage to the Garden area and yard.. Its also laying across one of the Septic tank lines and the Septic is acting like its backing up....too much ground water.

Haaa...this has been the kind of stories around this place for going on 10 years now..its always something. Living partially off-grid and being or trying to be self sufficient is hard
I'm not complaining...it's kept me busy and it keeps my mind working figuring out ways to do and achieve our goals. It makes us stronger.....EACH ONE OF US.

Robin 416, hope you get to felling better soon.

now,..where did I put my chainsaw and the 2cycle oil?


----------

